# Convertidor de paralelo a usb



## mcxrayca (Jun 15, 2009)

Estimados colegas, tengo un problema que espero lo podamos resolver entre todos, tengo un pc que corre una aplicacion bajo MSDOS, por lo tanto solo admite controlar una impresora puerto paralelo que son dificiles de encontrar actualmente, yo deseo un convertidor de puerto paralelo a usb para manejar una impresora usb, que no se maneje con drivers para windows porque no me ha funcionado, tiene que ser por hardware que haga la conversion o si existe la posibilidad de modificar algo en MSDOS que pueda manejar puertos usb, le agradezco toda la información que puedan darme y aclarar las dudas que tengo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 15, 2009)

yo creo que si buscas circuitos que utilizen el PIC18F2550, te vas a encontrar con la solución.

el mismo es un potente microcontrolador integrado capaz de manejar frecuencias de trabajo muy elevadas, y yo creo que puede seguramente conformarte en lo que pedis.

t dejo el datasheet


----------



## mcxrayca (Jun 18, 2009)

Gracias Hermano tomare en cuenta tu valiosa información, Saludos


----------

